# Wanted Marriott Timberlodge or Grand Residence for Jan. 24-26th



## molemay (Jan 14, 2014)

I am interested in the Marriott Timber Lodge or the Marriott Grand Residence Club for the weekend of January 24th through the 26th if anyone has anything available.

Thank You,

Monika


----------

